# Interpretación de un circuito integrado en el livewire



## RevanKnight (Nov 12, 2010)

Hace un rato cree un tema que borraron por cierto mi pregunta no era que me dijeran lo que se puede ver en el datasheet yo busque ya y en el foro y se como conectarlo pero en el livewire le dan otro nombre a los pines como se ve repiten 2 veces el 9 o el cero al otro le ponen letras eso es lo que no entiendo.


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 12, 2010)

Supongo que te refieres al 74ls47 y a la imagen adjunta que esta en el archivo comprimido que adjunto


----------



## RevanKnight (Nov 12, 2010)

Si me refiero al 47 i al 90.


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 12, 2010)

Supongo que te refieres al 74ls47 y a la imagen adjunta que esta en el archivo que adjunto

disculpa por la replica es uqe la red esta lenta, a mi parecer es por el display como se ve en la imagen apartir del numero nueve salen otras cosas menos numeros y para que haya una secuencia de estos debe existir dos display pero con su respectiva configuracion, ya que estas usando un contador del 0 al 9, si quieres que te salga del 10 a mas tienes que usa otro contador del 0 al 9 y unir ambos


----------



## RevanKnight (Nov 12, 2010)

Quiero de cero a nueve nadamas mi unica duda sigue siendo que no tengo ni la menor idea de porque dos 99 ni que significa ni que pines son.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 13, 2010)

Hola RevanKnicht

Generalmente el SoftWare LiveWire indica dentro del símbolo el nombre de la entrada o salida y por fuera del símbolo el Numero de Pin.

No así en el caso del 555 en donde los números de pin están dentro del cuadro del símbolo pero no tiene Nombre de la entrada o salida.

En el 74LS90 los 2 9’s son MS (Master Set) y los 2 0’s son MR (Master Reset) como están dentro del cuadro del símbolo entonces son nombres de señal y quieren decir que cuando son ciertas las señales 9’s (Unos, 1’s) el contador 74LS90 se “Setea” (Se pone en Set) el cual es 9 en sus salidas. En cambio si sus entradas MR son ciertas (Unos, 1’s) el contador se “Resetea” (Se pone en Reset) lo cual es 0 en sus salida.

Los Números 1, 2, 4, 8 en las salidas del 74LS90 son el valor(Peso) de las salidas. Así que si queremos un 5 en estas salidas debemos aplicar 5 pulsos a la entrada y obtendremos a la salida 1=1, 2=0, 4=1, 8=0 == 0101. esto es solo se suman los valores ciertos para encontrar el numero en las salidas.

Las entradas del 74LS47 se llaman igual 1, 2, 4, 8 como para saber a donde conectarlas y sus salidas tienen el nombre del segmento que encenderán cuando sean ciertas. 
Por lo tanto en el 74LS47 las salidas se llaman a, b, c, d, e, f, g que son a donde se conectan los segmentos de los Display’s.

En LiveWire para que aparezcan los Números de Pin’s basta entrar al menú, Parte superior, “View -> Display ->Pin Numbers.

Espero no aburrir con tanta palabrería.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: 
PD: el circuito así como lo presentas en tu mensaje original si cuenta de 0 a 9.


----------



## YAO 04 (Nov 13, 2010)

hola MrCarlos 

Ya que estan tratando este tema me puedes decir si el circuito de Revanknight me puede servir para mostrar la hora desde visual basic


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 13, 2010)

Hola YAO 04

El circuito como tal (De Revanknight) pudiera servirte de ejemplo para desarrollar el tuyo en Visual Basic.
Faltaría agregar lo de segundos, minutos, horas y toda la circuiteria para poder mostrar la hora (11:25:48 Ejemplo)

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RevanKnight (Nov 13, 2010)

Gracias Carlos!


----------



## YAO 04 (Nov 13, 2010)

gracias po tu aporte

entonces tengo que usar 6 displays, 6 74ls47 y 6 74ls90.

Disculpa otra pregunta depronto sabes de otro circuito que use solo displays,74ls47, resistencias y transistores 2n2222. 

tengo entendido q el circuito es mas pequeño, pero no tengo el esquematico.

gracias por su ayuda, estoy un poco saturada de trabajo y me harian un gran favor


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 13, 2010)

Hola YAO 04

Efectivamente para mostrar un reloj con Display’s de 7 segmentos se requieren 6 de cada cosa.
No sé y no comprendo cómo sería un reloj con Display’s, 74LS47, resistencias y transistores.

No entiendo claramente lo que pretendes hacer.

Primero preguntaste que si “el circuito de Revanknight me puede servir para mostrar la hora desde Visual Basic.”

Pero, digamos: como pretendes enlazar el circuito desde Visual Basic ?
Atraves de un puerto de comunicaciones en la PC ?.
Desde Visual Basic les vas a enviar la Hora a los transistores, 74LS47 y Display’s ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## YAO 04 (Nov 14, 2010)

hola MrCarlos 

que pena no me supe explicar, mira lo que tengo q hacer es mostrar la hora desde el programa de un reloj analogico q hice en visual basic.
Para eso debo usar un puerto paralelo que me permita hacer los ensayos sin q se el computador o mejor la cpu corrar riesgo de dañarse.

La interfaz del puerto paralelo ya lo hice ahora tengo que usar el puerto!!!!!

El circuito q se va a trabajar como el reloj, por ejemplo, se conecta al puerto paralelo, y el puerto se conecta al computador q es de donde se maneja el circuito de reloj, por medio del programa q ya esta hecho.

pero notengo el diagrama del reloj, o mejor dicho al comienso mis compañeros me digeron q habia q hacer un reloj y ahora me dicen q solo hay que mostrar la hora en los displey y eso es lo q no se.

lo de los transistores es una especie de multiplexor q no entiendo mucho por eso preguntaba.

gracias, y mas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 15, 2010)

Hola YAO 04

Si solo vas a manejar los 6 displays con el puerto paralelo, este solo tiene 8 BIT’s de datos.
Cómo sería el multiplexor con transistores ?
Los Display’s requieren 7 BIT’s para mostrar una figura sobra un BIT para ordenar a los Display’s cual encender con la figura.

Tal vez vas a utilizar las otras salidas del Puerto paralelo, estas otras salidas son de control.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dariohmoreno (Sep 13, 2011)

Hola quisiera saver como buscar el integrado uaa170 de 16 patas en el livewire para saver si el circuito funciona o no les voy agradere su ayuda ya que soy un aficionado al tema


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2011)

No lo trae es un CI algo viejito, y no hace falta comprobarlo, bajate la hoja de datos del mismo y hace algunos de los circuitos propuesto por el fabricante, que no es cualquiera es Siemens asi que no des vueltas inutilmente, esos circuitos no hace ni falta simularlos no tiene el menor de los sentido por eso no se los incluye.

Aparte como prentendes que un simulador te dijga que el circuito funciona o no? eso es locura si lo configuara mal pones mal lo componente o la alimentaciòn, y no anda, eso para vos significa que no sirve?

Los simuladores son para gente que domina la electrónica y el propios soft de simulación, para los novatos es una piedra en el zapato, eso ya esta ampliamente comprobado incluso en este foro


----------

